# LAPTOP - pls check my log



## FromTheDarkness (Sep 21, 2018)

So I have this Laptop years, and I only play GW2 it has been fine on medium settings. But in the last 6 months its gone down hill. Playing GW2 it is fine for 15 mins then massive lag, fine for a while then massive lag. I thought it was a heat issue normal laptop stuff, I took it apart, cleaned it out, and re thermal pasted with arctic silver,left the back off (only in center) and sat it on a cooling pad, with three movable fans all closest to the cpu and gpu.
Its no better, still the same 
Please can someone be as kind as to check my logs and stuff, I dont really know what to look for.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 21, 2018)

Sounds like throttling to me.

I've played GW2 on crappy laptops too and when it performed horribly it was always temperature. Can also be your CPU that is getting too hot and forced to clock down.

Looking at your log, yes, GPU throttling:

2018-09-21 11:03:11 ,              *950.2*   ,                900.0   ,               71.0   ,         37   ,                       25   ,                   0   ,                    6   ,                         315   ,                       163   ,               0   , 1.0870   ,               66.0   ,                  4405   ,
2018-09-21 11:03:12 ,              950.2   ,                900.0   ,               70.0   ,         35   ,                       25   ,                   0   ,                    6   ,                         318   ,                       162   ,               0   , 1.0870   ,               66.0   ,                  4407   ,
2018-09-21 11:03:13 ,              660.0   ,                900.0   ,               66.0   ,         33   ,                       16   ,                   0   ,                    5   ,                         322   ,                       162   ,               0   , 0.9370   ,               66.0   ,                  4408   ,
2018-09-21 11:03:14 ,              660.0   ,                900.0   ,               65.0   ,         42   ,                       26   ,                   0   ,                    6   ,                         323   ,                       162   ,               0   , 0.9370   ,               66.0   ,                  4407   ,
2018-09-21 11:03:15 ,              660.0   ,                900.0   ,               64.0   ,         44   ,                       27   ,                   0   ,                    6   ,                         324   ,                       162   ,               0   , 0.9370   ,               66.0   ,                  4408   ,
2018-09-21 11:03:16 ,             * 607.5*   ,                900.0   ,               64.0   ,         52   ,                       32   ,                   0   ,                    7   ,                         325   ,                       162   ,               0   , 0.9000   ,               67.0   ,                  4409   ,
2018-09-21 11:03:17 ,              607.5   ,                900.0   ,               63.0   ,         46   ,                       27   ,                   0   ,                    5   ,                         324   ,                       153   ,               0   , 0.9000   ,               66.0   ,                  4407   ,
2018-09-21 11:03:18 ,              607.5   ,                900.0   ,               63.0   ,         47   ,                       26   ,                   0   ,                    6   ,                         318   ,                       152   ,               0   , 0.9000   ,               66.0   ,                  4405   ,
2018-09-21 11:03:19 ,              607.5   ,                900.0   ,               62.0   ,         40   ,                       24   ,                   0   ,                    5   ,                         323   ,                       154   ,               0   , 0.9000   ,               65.0   ,                  4404   ,
2018-09-21 11:03:20 ,              607.5   ,                900.0   ,               62.0   ,         45   ,                       26   ,                   0   ,                    6   ,                         324   ,                       154   ,               0   , 0.9000   ,               64.0   ,                  4403   ,
2018-09-21 11:03:21 ,              607.5   ,                900.0   ,               62.0   ,         36   ,                       21   ,                   0   ,                    5   ,                         324   ,                       154   ,               0   , 0.9000   ,               65.0   ,                  4403   ,
2018-09-21 11:03:22 ,              585.0   ,                900.0   ,               61.0   ,         34   ,                       19   ,                   0   ,                    5   ,                         325   ,                       154   ,               0   , 0.8870   ,               65.0   ,                  4402   ,
2018-09-21 11:03:23 ,              585.0   ,                900.0   ,               61.0   ,         46   ,                       26   ,                   0   ,                    6   ,                         325   ,                       154   ,               0   , 0.8870   ,               65.0   ,                  4403   ,
2018-09-21 11:03:24 ,              585.0   ,                900.0   ,               61.0   ,         48   ,                       27   ,                   0   ,                    6   ,                         325   ,                       154   ,               0   , 0.8870   ,               65.0   ,                  4403   ,
2018-09-21 11:03:25 ,              585.0   ,                900.0   ,               61.0   ,         50   ,                       28   ,                   0   ,                    6   ,                         325   ,                       154   ,               0   , 0.0000   ,               64.0   ,                  4403   ,
2018-09-21 11:03:26 ,              *920.5 *  ,                900.0   ,               68.0   ,         99   ,                       56   ,                   0   ,                   15   ,                         322   ,                       154   ,               0   , 1.0870   ,               64.0   ,                  4402   ,
2018-09-21 11:03:27 ,              950.2   ,                900.0   ,               72.0   ,         99   ,


----------



## Naki (Sep 21, 2018)

Yep, have Core Temp running while playing with logging on, and you should be able to confirm or rule out CPU temps:
https://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/

Please note for most laptops except most expensive gaming ones, CPU getting heated will heat GPU too, and vice-versa.
So, it CPU gets too hot it will make the GPU hot too, and other way round.


----------



## FromTheDarkness (Sep 21, 2018)

Yes but like I said its has played fine for years on medium settings, and now it cant handle low. But is it temps, do they look high on my log.. I didnt think they did, and the CPU isnt so hot on the log.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 21, 2018)

FromTheDarkness said:


> Yes but like I said its has played fine for years on medium settings, and now it cant handle low. But is it temps, do they look high on my log.. I didnt think they did, and the CPU isnt so hot on the log.



I agree, temperatures aren't super high. 70 C should be possible without throttling.

Another option may be power delivery. Its an older laptop, so perhaps the 12V line has gone weak and it can no longer keep the GPU and CPU going proper.


----------



## FromTheDarkness (Sep 21, 2018)

Hmm ok didn't think of power supply, is there a way to check what v the battery is receiving?



Naki said:


> Yep, have Core Temp running while playing with logging on, and you should be able to confirm or rule out CPU temps:
> https://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/
> 
> Please note for most laptops except most expensive gaming ones, CPU getting heated will heat GPU too, and vice-versa.
> So, it CPU gets too hot it will make the GPU hot too, and other way round.



There is no way to log a file to show you


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 21, 2018)

FromTheDarkness said:


> Hmm ok didn't think of power supply, is there a way to check what v the battery is receiving?
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to log a file to show you



An easier method might be to get a replacement power brick and/or battery to test.


----------



## kastriot (Sep 21, 2018)

Well you had your fun now you must buy proper PC to play games or console whatever..


----------



## FromTheDarkness (Sep 21, 2018)

Naki said:


> Yep, have Core Temp running while playing with logging on, and you should be able to confirm or rule out CPU temps:
> https://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/
> 
> Please note for most laptops except most expensive gaming ones, CPU getting heated will heat GPU too, and vice-versa.
> So, it CPU gets too hot it will make the GPU hot too, and other way round.



Screen shot, all seems reasonable


----------



## Naki (Sep 21, 2018)

FromTheDarkness said:


> Screen shot, all seems reasonable


Okay, but is this at idle, or loaded (i.e. playing the game)?
Try to play the game for a few hours (or at least 20-30 mins) with Core Temp logging on, then see what shows in the log.


----------



## FromTheDarkness (Sep 21, 2018)

kastriot said:


> Well you had your fun now you must buy proper PC to play games or console whatever..



Point is it worked, now it doesnt, and temps dont seem to be the issue... and it is temps that stop a laptop being used for gaming usually.. why throw away it it can be fixed?

I dont think its that crap really


----------



## Naki (Sep 21, 2018)

IF it has not hardware issue somehow, seems like a great laptop! Just add an SSD and it will fly. 
(Cannot see how much RAM you have, if below 8 GBs this is something that can be upgraded too)


----------



## FromTheDarkness (Sep 21, 2018)

I have a SSD also, Think windows just sees the systems primary, yes my image cuts off  add.

I cant find where log files go on that core program, I have found the option logging. But just a tick on/ off..


----------



## Naki (Sep 21, 2018)

Please see here:
https://www.alcpu.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=202

Usually, that would be folder:
*C:\Program Files\Core Temp*


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 21, 2018)

Naki said:


> Okay, but is this at idle, or loaded (i.e. playing the game)?
> Try to play the game for a few hours (or at least 20-30 mins) with Core Temp logging on, then see what shows in the log.



He offered a log already and it also includes CPU temps and is under load conditions, read the OP.


----------



## FromTheDarkness (Sep 21, 2018)

OK so I guess I need to find what can cause this throttling, that isnt temp related.. could it be driver? could it be my nvidia settings? could it be my power management settings? 
realistically the only thing that has changed as this issue has progressively got worst over time, is the regular up dating of nvidia graphics card settings, is it possible that Gw2 and my old laptop both of which are from 2012, work better with a old driver... I mean do I really need all the VR ready crap thats on the new driver?


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 21, 2018)

FromTheDarkness said:


> OK so I guess I need to find what can cause this throttling, that isnt temp related.. could it be driver? could it be my nvidia settings? could it be my power management settings?
> realistically the only thing that has changed as this issue has progressively got worst over time, is the regular up dating of nvidia graphics card settings, is it possible that Gw2 and my old laptop both of which are from 2012, work better with a old driver... I mean do I really need all the VR ready crap thats on the new driver?



Yes it is possible and I would most certainly roll back. In fact on laptops (OEM) it is recommended not to update drivers at all unless the manufacturer releases one.

The only certainty right now is that your GPU clocks down to about 2/3rds ~ 1/2 of what it usually runs at. We've only guessed to the root cause of this but it can really be anything at this point. So exclude all the other possibilities first, and driver is a very important one especially on laptops.


----------



## FromTheDarkness (Sep 21, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Yes it is possible and I would most certainly roll back. In fact on laptops (OEM) it is recommended not to update drivers at all unless the manufacturer releases one.



Hmm ye but Samsung only realised one driver and thats terrible!


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 21, 2018)

FromTheDarkness said:


> Hmm ye but Samsung only realised one driver and thats terrible!



Why, your performance was fine wasn't it?

Its not like a new driver magically makes your card faster. Its mostly minor tweaks that are game specific.


----------



## FromTheDarkness (Sep 21, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Why, your performance was fine wasn't it?
> 
> Its not like a new driver magically makes your card faster. Its mostly minor tweaks that are game specific.



There where issue with the other graphics card... there is another Intel 4000 card, the pc should switch to the nvidia one, but the first drivers didnt with certain applications


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 21, 2018)

FromTheDarkness said:


> There where issue with the other graphics card... there is another Intel 4000 card, the pc should switch to the nvidia one, but the first drivers didnt with certain applications



Ah yes, Nvidia Optimus in all of its glory...

You can try updating to the last Kepler specific driver, I believe 388.something? Maybe @rtwjunkie knows what is the exact one... He used it for a long time I recall

https://www.nvidia.com/download/Find.aspx

Alternatively
https://www.guru3d.com/files-categories/videocard-drivers.html


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 21, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> You can try updating to the last Kepler specific driver, I believe 388.something? Maybe @rtwjunkie knows what is the exact one... He used it for a long time I recall


I believe it was 347.88.  But there is a good possibility that despite it being the last optimized Kepler driver that it may not work for anything recent.


----------



## FromTheDarkness (Sep 21, 2018)

Thanks I will try that driver, I dont play anything recent.. gw2 is from 2012 so I guess will be fine.. At least worth a try. 

Another thing sprung to mind that also I have used a driver software, that gives me updated driver - I talking hardware not the graphics, I wonder if any of these are bad, and I am considering formatting and starting again, sticking with the samsung drivers... think thats a idea?


----------



## FromTheDarkness (Sep 24, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> I believe it was 347.88.  But there is a good possibility that despite it being the last optimized Kepler driver that it may not work for anything recent.



This driver was not good, dropped fps to 20, when where 50 with the upto date driver. Also still suffer from the same throttling type sympoms.

I think I will do a fresh format, and keep all drivers that are recommended by samsung, and see how that works.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 24, 2018)

FromTheDarkness said:


> and keep all drivers that are recommended by samsung, and see how that works.


Usually the ones they issue are the best you are going to find for the  laptop system.  I think that’s a smart move.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 24, 2018)

FromTheDarkness said:


> Point is it worked, now it doesnt, and temps dont seem to be the issue... and it is temps that stop a laptop being used for gaming usually.. why throw away it it can be fixed?
> 
> I dont think its that crap really



Nothing lasts forever in the tech world, I recommend you save up as best you can and get a cheap gaming laptop, they can be had for $500 or so with a gtx 1050, used ones for $500 might even net you a GTX 1060.


----------



## FromTheDarkness (Sep 28, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Usually the ones they issue are the best you are going to find for the  laptop system.  I think that’s a smart move.



Ok today is the day for the formating.

Somethings I would like to clarify in your opinions:
 - You say the manufactours drives are the best, does this apply to windows updates? as Samsung does have its own windows updates, but no where near as many as Windows.. 
- Does this apply to Active x, Adobe flash, Direct X?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 28, 2018)

FromTheDarkness said:


> Ok today is the day for the formating.
> 
> Somethings I would like to clarify in your opinions:
> - You say the manufactours drives are the best, does this apply to windows updates? as Samsung does have its own windows updates, but no where near as many as Windows..
> - Does this apply to Active x, Adobe flash, Direct X?


No, I only consider that to be true for the drivers for the hardware you have in the laptop.  Other than that, you should probably get everything you need from Microsoft..


----------



## Naki (Sep 28, 2018)

Active-X is not something you need to update or worry about.
Adobe Flash is almost dead. Still, if you use Firefox or Opera with websites or online games that use Flash, install & update it.
Please note Windows 10 has its own built-in Flash for MS IE/MS Edge. Chrome has Flash built-in too.

RE DirectX, no way or need to update DX 10, 11, 12.
You can however update the older DirectX 9.0 via the Microsoft Web Update for DX.


----------

